# What should I be aware of when purchasing a personal watercraft?



## zetu2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing a 2001 Sea Doo GS Bombardie with trailer for $2,800, which seems to be a great deal. What are the common things to check for before purchasing? And, can it be started out of water? I'm new to the watercraft market obviously. Thanks very much!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Obviously. Did you notice that this site is for radio-controlled boats and not full-sized watercraft?
Take it for a drive before buying. Check for leaks and impeller damage.


----------



## barry3065 (Aug 19, 2012)

i think while buying a Motoscafi Rc you must keep in mind that its a different sort of remote control thing not easy to use.I recommend for first time buyers to buy a Scale Spurt 40.
With the sporty design, the Spurt rc boats can reach a speeds up to 20mph (depending on water condition). This remote control boat comes with everything you need to start playing right out-of-the-box (you'll have to charge the battery pack for about 4 hours though... standard RC model procedure)


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Look for repairs on the hull. Look in the pump and see if there are any gouges in the prop or excessive wear in the venturi.
Here is some other good tips for you.
Hope it will help you: http://www.yachtcouncil.com/default.aspx?did=8


----------

